# Amplifier Install



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

I was looking for a HOLE in the firwall i can run a powerwire through, if anybody knows where it is, tell mee... Will i be able to install the RCA and REM wires to the stock deck?? Also to install the RCA and the REM wires do i have to remove the entire dash or is there a way i can pull just the deck out??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There should be a hole that runs through the firewall above the pedals on the driver's side of the car. There is a rubber gromet that you get get access to by removing the kickplate and pulling back the carpet and rubber mat. You should be able to get whatever you need through there. If your wires are too big, you may just have to drill a new hole yourself. Might want to search here for your other questions.


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

JOTDADDY,
If your altima is a 2002+, where you should look is the hood release cable. Just remove the kick panel that surrounds the cable and follow it thru the firewall. Thats is one way you can do it and prolly the easiest. Your other option would be to look behind and slightly above your brake pedal, pull back the carpet and you will see a rubber sound deadening mat. On the mat, there will be a perforated diamond, rip that piece out and you will see the actual firewall. Now take a drill and drill out your hole, insert a rubber grommet and snake your cable thru. *Note- Because the space is limited underneath the dash, you may have to drill up at an angle with a small drill bit and work your way up to a larger bit. Thats what I had to do. I actually found out about the hood release cable after I had already installed the power wire the other way. Good luck with your install.
Roger


----------

